

How would you promote a SW product to... you? - jarmop

I am an concept and UI-designer. I design features and UI for a SW product that is primarily targeted to you (Developers, Programmers, designers - people with skill and urge to create new).<p>Now the product starts to be ready. And it will be really good - it has excellent features, and with it you can do in hours what would take days or weeks without the product. Really, seen that.<p>But... this is not the first piece of SW that comes with similar claims.<p>So, my question: What makes You interested in investing time and effort to take look into a new SW product?
- down-to-earth-list of features?
- how-to-do-it -videos?
- general, concept presentations?
- Big Brand?
- or..?
======
DanielStraight
What makes me look into a software product is seeing good reviews (especially
SO answers) of it when googling the problem I'm trying to solve. This is how I
found Beyond Compare, which I love. It's also somewhat how I found Sublime
Text, except I wasn't specifically googling: I'm _always_ looking for better
text editors (and programming languages, but that's another subject).

What makes me try and get to love a software product is generous free trials.
Beyond Compare gives 30 days, counted only on days you actually use the
program, officially, and if I recall correctly, 60 days in reality. Sublime
Text gives an unlimited free trial with occasional nags. I also want excellent
documentation and program manuals. While I'm learning the program, I'm going
to have questions about what it can and can't do. If I can't find answers to
these, I may just give it up. An active support forum is a definite plus.

As far as presentation of the product goes: screenshots. I don't really care
about anything but screenshots. I _may_ watch a video if I'm feeling
especially generous with my time, but usually I click around looking at
screenshots, then either download or move on.

~~~
jarmop
I'll add my list \- Screenshots \- good quality text info to be found via
Google \- Reviews

Thanks!

